# Barny's snow bike. Sooo phat.



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

A little winter recreation here in Kodiak, Alaska. She's on her Turner 5-Spot that we converted into a snow bike for the wintery months.

Here are some shots from today's ride on the mountain behind town...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

WOW that is amazing! How beautiful. As a native californian I have never seen or ridden anything like that. Nice bike and thanks for sharing! Your gal sure looks like she is having a great time!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice Cheeze.
I am VERY impressed that the rear wheel clears :thumbsup:

We've had some good snow bike days down here too this year.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

:rockon: very nice

must be custom rear stays for those phatties.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

jewels said:


> must be custom rear stays for those phatties.


Amazingly enough, it is a "stock" TNT Turner rear triangle from a 6-Pack (it is actually a prototype DT sent to me a while back, but I have no reason to think production TNT rears differed much). It clears the Large Marge rims shod with a Nokian Gazzaloddi 3.0" with a tiny bit of room to spare. I put a big thread on the Alaska forum about building up Turner snowbikes if anyone is interested.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Today went riding up Salonie Creek (without a paddle). The creekbed is one of the only wide, braided ones I know of on Kodiak. The flow is ephemeral and the often-dry riverbed is a pretty cool place to ride or ski. It goes for miles from the coast into the mountains where it narrows into a gorge and you hit flowing water again:










About mid-way up the riverbed:










Barny was liking the full-bounce of her ride on the rather hard sun-cups:



















There was a considerable headwind the last mile or two to the turnaround point. On the way out it was slightly downhill and we had a nice breeze behind us. We were smokin' back to the car.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Fantastic pictures. Looks cold, but beautiful. Today on my ride I actually had 4 layers on up top. It was coudly and slightly misty, got down to maybe 60!


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

Very cool pics! Year's ago I rode some trails around Mount Laguna (near San Diego) in the snow. It was a great workout and a lot of fun. The thing that surprised me the most was the fact that I had to pedal down hills that I could coast down in dry conditions. The resistance was incredible. It was a little powdery though, so maybe that was why. Anyway, looks like fun, and the the Turner looks awesome! Great photography too!:thumbsup:


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

What's she think of the Rohloff by now?

Ken


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Cool. Did you have to reduce the travel on the Mavrick SC to prevent it from bottoming the tire on the crown? I have a Gazzi 3.0 on a doublewide rim, and that's an issue on almost every fork I try it on (including my DUC).


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The Rohloff shifting is still a bit of an issue when crunch time comes and she's trying to move between 7 and 8, but snow riding generally isn't hard core pedaling so it works fine in the end. We went out in iffy conditions a number of times initially, so she was not as excited about the snow biking prospect as she is now after a bunch of fun days (pictured above).

The Mav most definitely has the 29er limiter spacer installed. It works perfectly for the Endomorph tires with the effective 29" diameter.


----------

